# I think I've got dust in my camera



## kirbyultra (Jul 19, 2010)

I was trying to take some pictures of my iPhone 3GS so I could throw the phone on eBay last night but no matter what I did the pictures kept coming out with these white specks on the picture. I don't think I've ever noticed this thing happening when I take normal photos of the buns in and around the apartment. But I was photographing the iPhone against a black table as background and all of a sudden it seemed like dust was all over my photos. I guess I would have to take some different pictures and make sure that it's not just the tiny contours of the table and the surface of the phone reflecting like crazy because the flash is hitting a glossy black surface... does this sound normal or does it sound like I've got dust in the camera? 

I've had the D5000 only since March. I've never removed the kit lens since the day I put it on and I have a UV filter on it. I wiped the filter with a microfiber cloth, then I took that off and wiped the lens off too. I didn't take the lens off the camera body though, because I'm certain I shouldn't be touching the sensor willy nilly. :?

By the end of the night, I took out my Canon point and shoot to finish the job because every shot with the Nikon was coming out funny. anic:


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 23, 2010)

No, that is not dust. Dust shows black, not white.

I think your instinct is right - you're seeing flash reflections.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 5, 2010)

Oops missed your reply, Mike. Thanks! Glad it's not dust. Just an old table


----------

